# probleme d installation xorg

## yayass

Bonjour à tous, 

nouveau venu sur gentoo

je suis entrain d essayer d installer le xorg en suivant la doc suivante : http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg/Configuration/fr

j en suis actuellement à l etape : emerge --ask xorg-server

mais la compil ne se passe pas bien voici les messages erreurs reguliers 

```

*** Configuration i686-pc-none not supported

make[2]: *** [configure-stage1-gcc] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1/work/build'

make[1]: *** [stage1-bubble] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1/work/build'

make: *** [bootstrap-lean] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed with bootstrap-lean

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3730:  Called toolchain_src_compile

 *   environment, line 4450:  Called gcc_do_make

 *   environment, line 1927:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" STAGE1_CFLAGS="${STAGE1_CFLAGS}" LIBPATH="${LIBPATH}" BOOT_CFLAGS="${BOOT_CFLAGS}" ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET} || die "emake failed with ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1::gentoo'`.

 * 

 * Please include /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1/work/gcc-build-logs.tar.bz2 in your bug report.

 * 

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1/work/build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1/work/gcc-4.7.3

```

mon fichier make.conf :

```

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="-gnome -kde -minimal -qt4 dbus jpeg lock session startup-notification thunar udev X"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=""

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="ati"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--keep-going" 

```

j ai probablement un souci au niveau du fichier make.conf et je voulais savoir si il y avait une possibilite de generer un nouveau fichier make.conf bien propre 

merci à tous

----------

## xaviermiller

ton CHOST n'est pas correct: il devrait être i686-pc-linux-gnu.

De plus, tu as un K8. Pourquoi être en 32 bits et pas 64 ?

As-tu suivi le manuel de Gentoo ?

----------

## yayass

Salut oui j ai suivi le manuel 

j ai install geneto sur un vieux think pad 32 bit mais je sais pas pourquoi je me retrouve avec i686

----------

## SirRobin2318

Est ce que tu peux nous faire un:

```
lscpu
```

ou:

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

On va commencer par trouver ce que tu devrais avoir dans ton make.conf. 

De manière générale, tes CFLAGS devraient toujours être:

```
-O2 -pipe -march=native 
```

----------

## xaviermiller

ou plutôt

```
-O2 -pipe -march=native -mtune=native
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## SirRobin2318

Je pensais qu'mtune prennait la valeur de march?

Pas d'après le wiki:

 *Quote:*   

> On x86 and x86-64 CPUs, -march will generate code specifically for that CPU using all its available instruction sets and the correct ABI; it will have no backwards compatibility for older/different CPUs. If you don't need to execute code on anything other than the system you're running Gentoo on, continue to use -march. You should only consider using -mtune when you need to generate code for older CPUs such as i386 and i486. -mtune produces more generic code than -march; though it will tune code for a certain CPU, it doesn't take into account available instruction sets and ABI. Don't use -mcpu on x86 or x86-64 systems, as it is deprecated for those arches. 

 

Dans le man gcc 3 on trouve:

 *Quote:*   

> Generate instructions for the machine type cpu-type. The choices for cpu-type are the same as for -mtune. Moreover, specifying -march=cpu-type implies -mtune=cpu-type. 

 

Mais c'est pas dit comme ça dans le man de gcc 4, du coup j'ai un doute.

De manière empirique, sur ma machine:

```
gcc -Q -march=native --help=target |egrep '(march|mtune|enabled)'

  -m64                                  [enabled]

  -m80387                               [enabled]

  -m96bit-long-double                   [enabled]

  -maes                                 [enabled]

  -malign-stringops                     [enabled]

  -march=                               core-avx-i

  -mavx                                 [enabled]

  -mcx16                                [enabled]

  -mf16c                                [enabled]

  -mfancy-math-387                      [enabled]

  -mfentry                              [enabled]

  -mfp-ret-in-387                       [enabled]

  -mfsgsbase                            [enabled]

  -mglibc                               [enabled]

  -mhard-float                          [enabled]

  -mieee-fp                             [enabled]

  -mpclmul                              [enabled]

  -mpopcnt                              [enabled]

  -mpush-args                           [enabled]

  -mrdrnd                               [enabled]

  -mred-zone                            [enabled]

  -msahf                                [enabled]

  -msse                                 [enabled]

  -msse2                                [enabled]

  -msse3                                [enabled]

  -msse4                                [enabled]

  -msse4.1                              [enabled]

  -msse4.2                              [enabled]

  -mssse3                               [enabled]

  -mstackrealign                        [enabled]

  -mtls-direct-seg-refs                 [enabled]

  -mtune=                               core-avx-i

```

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-985844-highlight-mtune.html

mtune prend bien march.

----------

## yayass

merci pour vos reponses alors j ai un peu avancé de mon coté 

voici le retour de la commande lscpu

```

lscpu

Architecture:          i686

CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit

Byte Order:            Little Endian

CPU(s):                1

On-line CPU(s) list:   0

Thread(s) per core:    1

Core(s) per socket:    1

Socket(s):             1

Vendor ID:             GenuineIntel

CPU family:            6

Model:                 9

Stepping:              5

CPU MHz:               1500.000

BogoMIPS:              2990.06

```

sinon j ai un peu modifié mon fichier make.conf en me basant sur le fichier exemple make.conf 

et la compilation arrive à aller un peu plus loin 

voici mon fichier make.conf mise à jour 

```

cat /etc/portage/make.conf

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="X glib opengl svg xcb (-aqua) -debug -directfb -doc (-drm) (-gallium) (-gles2) -legacy-drivers -openvg (-qt4) -static-libs -valgrind -xlib-xcb"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="ati"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS=""

PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp

 

PORTDIR=/usr/portage

PKGDIR=/usr/portage/packages

```

je suis en train de faire un emerge -NDu world

desfois qu il y est un probleme de mise à jour par rapport a gcc pas à jour je reteste ensuite un[/code] emerge xorg-server

----------

## yayass

voici le log d erreur quand je fait un emerge xorg-server

```

make[2]: *** [XEVI.lo] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXext-1.3.2/work/libXext-1.3.2-default/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXext-1.3.2/work/libXext-1.3.2-default'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: x11-libs/libXext-1.3.2::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-libs/libXext-1.3.2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-libs/libXext-1.3.2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXext-1.3.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXext-1.3.2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXext-1.3.2/work/libXext-1.3.2-default'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXext-1.3.2/work/libXext-1.3.2'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-libs/libXext-1.3.2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXext-1.3.2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-libs/libXext-1.3.2:

 * ERROR: x11-libs/libXext-1.3.2::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-libs/libXext-1.3.2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-libs/libXext-1.3.2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXext-1.3.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXext-1.3.2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXext-1.3.2/work/libXext-1.3.2-default'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXext-1.3.2/work/libXext-1.3.2'

```

----------

## SirRobin2318

On va tout recompiler avec les bons cflags maintenant:

```
emerge -aev @system @world
```

----------

## yayass

bonjour a tous 

voici le log d erreur quand je lance la compil emerge -aev @system @world

```

If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-lang/python-2.7.6::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-lang/python-2.7.6::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/i686-pc-linux-gnu'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-lang/python-2.7.6, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/temp/build.log

```

visiblelement le python pose probleme

----------

## SirRobin2318

Donne nous:

```
emerge --info '=dev-lang/python-2.7.6::gentoo'
```

et:

```
cat /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/temp/build.log
```

le emerge -aev @system @world est passé sans problème ? python aurait du etre dans la liste...

----------

## yayass

emerge --info '=dev-lang/python-2.7.6::gentoo'

```

emerge --info '=dev-lang/python-2.7.6::gentoo'

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.18-r1, 3.10.32-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.10.32-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_M_processor_1500MHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:      513056 total,     29636 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 12 Mar 2014 13:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.3.3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4, 1.14.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.13 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.18-r1

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS=""

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=""

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="(-aqua) (-drm) (-gallium) (-gles2) (-qt4) X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glib gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="ati" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

```

cat /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/temp/build.log

```

686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fwrapv -DNDEBUG -I/usr/lib/libffi-3.0.13/include -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6/Include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/i686-pc-linux-gnu -c /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6/Modules/_ctypes/_ctypes.c -o build/temp.linux-i686-2.7/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6/Modules/_ctypes/_ctypes.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fwrapv -DNDEBUG -I/usr/lib/libffi-3.0.13/include -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6/Include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/i686-pc-linux-gnu -c /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6/Modules/_ctypes/callbacks.c -o build/temp.linux-i686-2.7/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6/Modules/_ctypes/callbacks.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fwrapv -DNDEBUG -I/usr/lib/libffi-3.0.13/include -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6/Include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/i686-pc-linux-gnu -c /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6/Modules/_ctypes/callproc.c -o build/temp.linux-i686-2.7/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6/Modules/_ctypes/callproc.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fwrapv -DNDEBUG -I/usr/lib/libffi-3.0.13/include -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6/Include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/i686-pc-linux-gnu -c /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6/Modules/_ctypes/stgdict.c -o build/temp.linux-i686-2.7/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6/Modules/_ctypes/stgdict.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fwrapv -DNDEBUG -I/usr/lib/libffi-3.0.13/include -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6/Include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/i686-pc-linux-gnu -c /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6/Modules/_ctypes/cfield.c -o build/temp.linux-i686-2.7/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6/Modules/_ctypes/cfield.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -shared -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -L. -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -L. -fno-strict-aliasing -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fwrapv -DNDEBUG -I. -IInclude -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6/Include build/temp.linux-i686-2.7/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6/Modules/_ctypes/_ctypes.o build/temp.linux-i686-2.7/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6/Modules/_ctypes/callbacks.o build/temp.linux-i686-2.7/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6/Modules/_ctypes/callproc.o build/temp.linux-i686-2.7/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6/Modules/_ctypes/stgdict.o build/temp.linux-i686-2.7/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6/Modules/_ctypes/cfield.o -L/usr/local/lib -L. -lffi -lpython2.7 -o build/lib.linux-i686-2.7/_ctypes.so

Python build finished, but the necessary bits to build these modules were not found:

_tkinter           bsddb185           sunaudiodev     

To find the necessary bits, look in setup.py in detect_modules() for the module's name.

Failed to build these modules:

readline                                              

running build_scripts

creating build/scripts-2.7

copying and adjusting /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6/Tools/scripts/pydoc -> build/scripts-2.7

copying and adjusting /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6/Tools/scripts/idle -> build/scripts-2.7

copying and adjusting /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6/Tools/scripts/2to3 -> build/scripts-2.7

copying and adjusting /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6/Lib/smtpd.py -> build/scripts-2.7

changing mode of build/scripts-2.7/pydoc from 644 to 755

changing mode of build/scripts-2.7/idle from 644 to 755

changing mode of build/scripts-2.7/2to3 from 644 to 755

changing mode of build/scripts-2.7/smtpd.py from 644 to 755

Makefile:475: recipe for target 'sharedmods' failed

make: *** [sharedmods] Error 1

 * ERROR: dev-lang/python-2.7.6::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-lang/python-2.7.6::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-lang/python-2.7.6::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/i686-pc-linux-gnu'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6'

```

ba le emerge -aev @system @world a bloqué justement sur la compil du python  :Sad: 

----------

## SirRobin2318

Essaie:

```
python-updater -v

emerge -a @preserved-rebuild   
```

----------

## yayass

```

python-updater -v 

 * Starting Python Updater...

 * Main active version of Python:    3.3

 * Active version of Python 2:       2.7

 * Active version of Python 3:       3.3

 * Globally supported Python ABIs in installed repositories:

 *   gentoo:                         2.4 2.5 2.6 2.7 3.1 3.2 3.3 2.5-jython 2.7-jython 2.7-pypy-1.7 2.7-pypy-1.8 2.7-pypy-1.9 2.7-pypy-2.0

 * Check "manual" enabled.

 * Check "need_rebuild" enabled.

 * Check "pylibdir" enabled.

 * Check "PYTHON_ABIS" enabled.

 * Check "shared_linking" enabled.

 * Check "static_linking" enabled.

 * No packages need to be reinstalled.

```

emerge -a @preserved-rebuild 

```

age/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6/Modules/_ctypes/stgdict.o build/temp.linux-i686-2.7/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6/Modules/_ctypes/cfield.o -L/usr/local/lib -L. -lffi -lpython2.7 -o build/lib.linux-i686-2.7/_ctypes.so

Python build finished, but the necessary bits to build these modules were not found:

_tkinter           bsddb185           sunaudiodev     

To find the necessary bits, look in setup.py in detect_modules() for the module's name.

Failed to build these modules:

readline                                              

running build_scripts

creating build/scripts-2.7

copying and adjusting /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6/Tools/scripts/pydoc -> build/scripts-2.7

copying and adjusting /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6/Tools/scripts/idle -> build/scripts-2.7

copying and adjusting /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6/Tools/scripts/2to3 -> build/scripts-2.7

copying and adjusting /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6/Lib/smtpd.py -> build/scripts-2.7

changing mode of build/scripts-2.7/pydoc from 644 to 755

changing mode of build/scripts-2.7/idle from 644 to 755

changing mode of build/scripts-2.7/2to3 from 644 to 755

changing mode of build/scripts-2.7/smtpd.py from 644 to 755

Makefile:475: recipe for target 'sharedmods' failed

make: *** [sharedmods] Error 1

 * ERROR: dev-lang/python-2.7.6::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-lang/python-2.7.6::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-lang/python-2.7.6::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/i686-pc-linux-gnu'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-lang/python-2.7.6, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-lang/python-2.7.6:

 * ERROR: dev-lang/python-2.7.6::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-lang/python-2.7.6::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-lang/python-2.7.6::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/i686-pc-linux-gnu'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6'

```

cat '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/temp/build.log'

```

ython build finished, but the necessary bits to build these modules were not found:

_tkinter           bsddb185           sunaudiodev     

To find the necessary bits, look in setup.py in detect_modules() for the module's name.

Failed to build these modules:

readline                                              

running build_scripts

creating build/scripts-2.7

copying and adjusting /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6/Tools/scripts/pydoc -> build/scripts-2.7

copying and adjusting /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6/Tools/scripts/idle -> build/scripts-2.7

copying and adjusting /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6/Tools/scripts/2to3 -> build/scripts-2.7

copying and adjusting /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6/Lib/smtpd.py -> build/scripts-2.7

changing mode of build/scripts-2.7/pydoc from 644 to 755

changing mode of build/scripts-2.7/idle from 644 to 755

changing mode of build/scripts-2.7/2to3 from 644 to 755

changing mode of build/scripts-2.7/smtpd.py from 644 to 755

Makefile:475: recipe for target 'sharedmods' failed

make: *** [sharedmods] Error 1

 * ERROR: dev-lang/python-2.7.6::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-lang/python-2.7.6::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-lang/python-2.7.6::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/i686-pc-linux-gnu'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.6/work/Python-2.7.6'

```

----------

## sebB

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=503180

Masque readline-6.3 et compile readline-6.2_p5-r1

----------

## FDZ

Bonjour

D'abord, un petit encouragement pour yayass : j'ai le même problème, mêmes défauts, même implication de python : t'es pas tout seul ! Continue, on va y arriver !

Une question : j'ai du créer un fichier /etc/portage/package.use. Est-ce bien utile ? Que dois-je y mettre ? J'ai bien cru voir quelque part qu'il pouvait s'agir d'un répertoire : qu'en est-il ?

Problème récurrent python : *Quote:*   

> File "/usr/lib/python3.3/shlex.py", line 169, in read_token 
> 
> ValueError: No closing quotation 

 

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Quel profil as-tu sélectionné ? eselect profile list

Chaque profil a un ensemble de 'USE' prévu et permet d'avoir un minimum de USE a modifier dans make.conf, très généraliste du moins pour ceux que j'utilise.

Perso : je remettrai le profile par défaut : eselect profile set 1

Remettre le USE du make.conf par défaut (enlever tout ce que l'on a ajouté)

Comme conseillé : emerge -aev world

remarque : du fait world, system sera automatiquement recompilé, pourquoi mettre @system ?

Ceci pour que l'ensemble des paquets soit correctement compilé avec les bon cflags que tu a modiifer ...

Dès que le système par défaut est ok, eselect profile set 3 (desktop)

A moins bien sur qu'un autre profil te convienne.

emerge --info | grep USE

voir ce qui est a changer dans le USE du make.conf (-gnome, -kde, ...)  pour mettre le système a ta pogne et emerge -uDNav world

Dès que le système est ok, emerge -av xorg-x11

le fichier /etc/portage/package.use : permet d'appliquer un USE particulier a un paquet tel que : -java au niveau du make.conf et appliquer java a libreoffice 

Permet donc un fine tune des USE. Permet aussi d'appliquer un USE, qui lui est propre, a un paquet. Evite donc de surcharger le make.conf

Pour le xorg-x11, il te faudra vérifier au minimum et au besoin créer dans make.conf

VIDEO_CARDS="indice de ta carte" ;: voir /usr/portage/profie/desc/video_cards

INPUT_DEVICES="indice périphériques" , en règle générale 'evdev' suffit, voir /usr/portage/profile/desc/input_devices

Les deux variables permette a emerge de savoir quel type de carte compile pour xorg et quel type de périphérique (clavier, souris, ...) et surtout quel gestion prévoir pour ceux-ci.

----------

## FDZ

Merci USTruck ! Voilà une réponse comme j'aimerais en voir plus souvent : suggestions adaptées à la question et surtout documentées, c'est ça que je recherche, ça au moins ça fait progresser dans la compréhension du système (et pas seulement dans la résolution du problème).

Je n'avais pas sélectionné de profile, le profil actif est donc celui par défaut, soit le n° 1.

J'ai conservé dans make.conf les options CCXXFLAGS , VIDEO_CARDS et INPUT_DEVICES et le "emerge -aev world" vient de se terminer sur un message d'erreur 

```
File "/usr/lib/python3.3/shlex.py", line 169, in read_token

raise ValueError("No closing quotation")
```

Je vais essayer d'utiliser un make.conf minimal (j'avais essayé le fichier exemple avec les choix cités ci-dessus) et on va bien voir ...

----------

## FDZ

J'ai refait mon make.conf en m'inspirant de celui de Yayass (post du 14/03) puis j'ai relancé "emerge -aev world" ... et ça tourne encore ! (c'est bon signe)

----------

## FDZ

Et zut !

Même erreur (fichier shlex.py, "No closing quotation"

J'essaie la mise à jour de python ...

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Pas besoin de mettre "-e" pour le moment, "emerge -DuNav --with-bdeps=y @world" est suffisant.

Quelle est la version de pyhon active ?

```
eselect python list
```

As-tu lancé 

```
python-updater --keep-going
```

?

----------

## USTruck

Re-Bonjour

Merci pour les fleurs, je pense que quelque post précédent mérite également ....

En particulier pour le CHOST (Xavier Miller) qui t'indiquait déjà une piste

Ci-dessous le make.conf par défaut pour un profil i686 (celui du stage3)

---------------------------

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="bindist"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

----------------------

Si tu désires modifier le CFLAGS, je conseille de mettre, comme dans un post précédent (Xavier Miller) : -march=native -mtune=native

gcc identifiera automatiquement le processeur et config a utiliser.

Par contre je suis perplexe, tu as utiliser un CHOST incorrect : 'i686'

Dans quelle mesures, celui-ci, n'a pas rendu l'installation bancale !!!

gcc-config -l

Liste les config gcc disponible, voir donc si un seul environnement gcc si deux ou plus, mettre le i686-pc-linux-gnu via  gcc-config -f 

Edition : i686-pc-linux-gnu et pas i386 .... désolé mal relu avant post

Je n'ai pas assez de connaissance, dans ce cadre, pour pouvoir aider plus avant, je ne vois que refaire l'installation a partir de zéro pour éliminer cette hypothèse, 

Pour le problème python, je reviens avec le CHOST incorrect (je ne vois que cela comme indice probant), le raise du fichier shlex.py a la ligne 169 est semble-t'il inutile et comme pour beaucoup python 3.3 est installé et fonctionnel chez moi.

--------- shlex.py ---------------

if not nextchar:      # end of file

    if self.debug >= 2:

        print("shlex: I see EOF in quotes state")

        # XXX what error should be raised here?

        raise ValueError("No closing quotation")

------------------------------------

----------

## FDZ

@ XavierMiller : ma version active de python est la 3.3

"python-updater --keep-going" =>  "Unrecognize option 'keep-going'"

----------

## xaviermiller

fais-le sans l'option --keep-going

----------

## FDZ

Dans le doute, j'ai tenté "emerge python' ça a planté sur "File "/usr/lib/python3.3/shlex.py", line 169, in read_token

ValueError: No closing quotation " !

Je retente l'option "verbeuse" 'python-updater -v"

----------

## MystX

Commencez par installer python 2.7, suivez ce tuto pour mettre a jour votre make.conf

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Python/PYTHON_TARGETS

Notamment 

```
PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7"
```

Sachant que portage ne supporte pas officiellement python 3.X et peut poser de GROS problèmes de compilation.

Ensuite eselect pour choisir le bon python.

Une fois python 2.7 reinstallé et le make.conf modifié, relancer : 

```
python-updater

emerge -uav --with-bdeps=y @world @system
```

faire un eselect profile "truc avec desktop"

Si vous ne selectionnez pas de "truc avec desktop" xorg refusera de compiler même si vous avez un use équivalent et les bons programmes (va savoir pourquoi ... ebuilds qui demandent explicitement un profile desktop pour s'installer je pense)

En résumé on aura donc un make.conf qui va ressembler a :

```
# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more 

# detailed example. 

CFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=native -msse3 -O2 -pipe" 

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" 

MAKEOPTS="-j3" 

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly. 

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing. 

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu" 

#Emerge

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--keep-going"

#Python

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the 

# profile used for building. 

USE="dbus jpeg lock session startup-notification udev -gnome -kde thunar" 

#Divers

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*" 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="" 

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" 

VIDEO_CARDS="ati" 
```

Edit : ne pas oublier avant toutes choses un emerge --sync ou un emerge --webrsync

----------

## k-root

 *MystX wrote:*   

> faire un eselect profile "truc avec desktop"
> 
> Si vous ne selectionnez pas de "truc avec desktop" xorg refusera de compiler même si vous avez un use équivalent et les bons programmes 

 

i disagree ...   exemple avec ce profile 

```
default/linux/amd64/13.0/no-multilib
```

enfin , c'est pas le sujet  :Smile: 

vivement wayland avec plein de nouvelles questions !

----------

## xaviermiller

Je n'ai jamais choisi un profile desktop, et xorg se compile très bien !

Si un USE flag est nécessaire, portage le mentionnera.

Idem pour python 3 : Portage supporte python 3 sans problème, et seuls quelques ebuilds dépendent encore explicitement python 2.

----------

## MystX

Comme d'hab sur ce forum, ça dénigre et ça test pas le probleme, donc forcément, ça règle rien hormis rester sur ses convictions.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Pour python : il faut avoir le 2.7 au minimum pour avoir AUCUNS soucis quelque soit la config, et ce dans TOUT les cas, peut importe si on a 3.2 et 3.3 d'installé, le single target python et le python système hormis cas particulier doivent être en 2.7, les devs sont clair, avoir un autre python que le 2.7 sans celui ci, peut causer des problèmes (on est dedans).

Pour les profiles, idem, avoir un profile desktop aide grandement a pas se faire chier a chercher quel use flag n'a pas été activé. Mais c'est bien restez sur ces convictions et montez pas de système pour aider les gens et voir ou sont les soucis. Continuez a basher les gens. Sur ce, je retire a nouveau ce forum de mes favoris.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

En quoi ai-je été dénigrant ? Je n'étais pas d'accord avec tes propos, et je ne vois pas en quoi il faut absolument un python 2.7 pour que tout fonctionne : la tendance est plutôt à tout passer en Python 3, et ce qui reste en python 2 devient marginal. De même pour l'affirmation qu'il faut absolument un profile desktop : ces profils aident à avoir une config desktop complète, mais je ne les ai jamais utilisés en 10 ans, je préfère choisir mes flags plutôt que devoir hériter de ceux qui ne me plaisent pas.

Où as-tu vu que les devs insistent sur la nécessité de python 2.7 ?

----------

## k-root

 *FDZ wrote:*   

> @ XavierMiller : ma version active de python est la 3.3
> 
> "python-updater --keep-going" =>  "Unrecognize option 'keep-going'"

 

quand emerge se plante  ...  j'utilise ca : 

```
emerge --resume --skip-first 
```

fonctione aussi apres un revdep-rebuild

----------

## FDZ

Quoi que je cherche à emerger, je bute sur le même problème de fichier python (no closing quotation) , même après être reâssé en python2.7.

Faudra-t'il purger toutes les versions présentes de python pour ne recharger que la version 2.7 ?J'hésite ...

PS : Et Yayass dans tout ça, que devient-il ? J'ai l'impression de lui piquer sa place, mais j'espère que les conseils que vous me prodiguez lui sont utiles aussi.

----------

## xaviermiller

FDZ, as-tu déjà fourni la sortie de "emerge --info" ?

----------

## boozo

'alute

 *FDZ wrote:*   

> Problème récurrent python :
> 
> Quote:	
> 
> File "/usr/lib/python3.3/shlex.py", line 169, in read_token
> ...

 

Cela m'inspire un pb de syntaxe dans un des fichiers env... Regarde attentivement ton make.conf et tes fichiers dans /etc/env.d/  -> Amha, il doit juste y avoir une quote qui se balade sur une variable

----------

## DuF

Je suis comme Boozo, j'aurai tendance à penser à un problème de quote dans un des fichiers de configuration. Regardes bien tes fichiers d'environnement dans /etc/env.d et make.conf c'est pratiquement certain que t'as une erreur avec une quote mal placée ou absente (commences par le dernier fichier dont tu te rappelles avoir fait une modification  :Smile:  ).

Tout ce qui a été dit sur le profil desktop et l'obligation de python_2.7 est à oublier car à mon avis : 

- le profil desktop ne sert qu'à donner une base de cohérence à la place de l'utilisateur (il suffit de regarder dans les make.defaults, package.use et consorts dans /usr/portage/profiles/targets/desktop/), si un profil desktop n'est pas choisi ce sera simplement à l'utilisateur de faire ce travail de cohérence

- python 2.7 peut être obligatoire pour certains paquets, perso je suis sur un système construit en 3.3 par défaut avec la 2.7 en plus pour des "cas particuliers", si les targets python sont bien écrites par les mainteneurs des paquets alors portage se demmerde bien.

EDIT : si tu tapes la commande env-update, est-ce que ça te fait la même erreur ?

----------

## FDZ

env-update me renvoie plusieurs erreurs de 'No closing quotation"

Je ne sais pas encore faire du copier-coller à travers virtualbox, je ne peux que recopier les messages d'erreur à l'ancienne et ne suis pas un virtuose du clavier ...

@ DuF : Le seul fichier où j'ai pu faire des modif est make.conf, je l'ai relu en long en large et en diagonale sans y trouver la moindre incongruité (j'aurais bien envoyé la copie, mais ... voir plus hait)

----------

## FDZ

Bougre d'ane ! J"ai controlé (enfin) mes fichiers dans /etc/env.d : le fichier 02locale avait une date différente des autres,  à l'inrérieur il manquait " à la fin de la première ligne  soit : LANG="fr_FR.UTF8

Je relance emerge !

Comme d'hab', l'origine de l'erreur se trouvait entre le fauteuil er le clavier !

Je pense que pour moi le problème est résolu

 YAYASS ! TU PEUX REVENIR ! et n'oublie pas de femer la porte en sortant !   :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

L'important c'est que ce soit résolu pour toi et il faut toujours remettre en cause ses propres certitudes style "mais c'est pas possible j'ai touché à aucun de ces putains de fichiers.... ah si peut être l'autre coup"   :Laughing: 

----------

## FDZ

@ DuF : C'est tout à fait ça !

Je reviens pour signaler une erreur qui me poursuit depuis longtemps : dans /etc/portage/make.conf, dans la ligne donnant les options de CFLAGS figure entre autres l'option "-O2" : c'est bien la lettre majuscule O et non le chiffre 0, l'erreur n'est pas facile à déceler et la confusion n'a rien d'illogique : à vérifier absolument !

----------

